# Anonymous Crush Announcement



## Tarella (Nov 7, 2006)

Today I had a strange thing happen to me. 

When I was in 1st year college, I went to a social/dance in a nearby town. I saw this gorgeous looking guy who I immediately thought was hot. I was young and shy and thought I would never meet the guy. Well to my pleasant surprise he asked me for a slow dance at the end of the night. We didn't exchange names. It was a very nice dance, we didn't say a lot but I could tell he liked me. I actually found out his name through friends and at the same time found out he had a girlfriend. 

It was a memorable dance but I didnt see him again till today. While I was rushing to a Mass Flu Clinic I stopped at the local 7-11 to pick up some breath mints and guess who was standing infront of me in line....more than 20 years later? Yes.....my memorable-dance-crush-guy. He apologized for taking my spot in line even though he had clearly left his coffee on the counter infront of me. Then while I was walking out of the store after him, I got the nerve to ask him if he was "J.D." He said yes and asked me who I was. I said, you wouldnt know me but I sure remember you. He asked me my name and he smiled and said, no...sorry..I dont remember your name(as if he could after 20 years and at least 100 more pounds on me) . I laughed and told him we had had a slow dance about 20 years earlier. I smiled as I told him that I still remember that dance today and thanked him for the great memory. He smiled and said he wished he could remember it and thanked me for making him smile. I quickly drove off to my work appointment, but it felt good to tell him that he had made such a nice impression so many years ago when I didnt have the nerve to tell him back then. It was totally innocent and a flashback into my youth.

Well do you have a crush on someone here? Regardless of your gender, their gender, your marital status or their marital status; get it off your chest anonymously here in this thread. Profess your crush.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 7, 2006)

That's a very sweet story, Tarella - it sounds like you made J.D.'s day, and rightly so. 

I have so many anonymous crushes here I'd have to break out a spreadsheet to detail them, so suffice it to say that yeah, I've got some. :smitten:


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> ... I have so many anonymous crushes here I'd have to break out a spreadsheet to detail them, so suffice it to say that yeah, I've got some. :smitten:



Sure you wouldn't rather spread out on a bed sheet? 

It might be more fun that way.  :wubu:


----------



## Carrie (Nov 7, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Sure you wouldn't rather spread out on a bed sheet?
> 
> It might be more fun that way.  :wubu:



Oh, shush it, you fresh thing. You're one of 'em and you know it.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> ... and you know it.



:shocked: :blush: :kiss2: :bounce: 

You too, else why would I reply?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 7, 2006)

ummm...yeah, I've got a crush or two, but if I profess them here...how would it be anonymous?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 7, 2006)

See, if there was a way to post anonymously, then yeah, I'd name names. As it is, I'll just say there's a couple of people I'm crushing on. But I'm pretty sure they know.


----------



## Tarella (Nov 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> ummm...yeah, I've got a crush or two, but if I profess them here...how would it be anonymous?



You wouldnt have to put their name on the post...just write a letter to them here, telling them what you like about them and how have you admired them.

Like: 

Dear _____

I have had a crush on you for over 1 year. I adore your....., You are amazing because.......


Etc etc

Tara


----------



## rsoxrule (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear Tarella:

I have had a crush on you since I first saw your picture here.

I adore your beautiful smile.

You are amazing because in you seem like a real person in what normally is an unreal place - funny, warm, caring, sensitive, hard -working, family-oriented.

If you didn't live 183,000 miles from any large city (ha ha) and I wasn't already married to a wonderful woman, I would "stalk you like celery".

I hope I made my point and answered the request 

Rsoxrule (but not today because baseball season is over)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh man, I've the crush to end all crushes. I shall not talk of this crush, because I don't believe anyone would guess and I do not want that to change. I do, however, enjoy this moment of recognizing that yes, I have a ridiculous internet crush with one young man that makes the AFG want to stop perusing the paysite board lookin' at all the hot ladies for good.*

*Ok, not really, no man can do that. But he's close.


As far as girl crushes, I'd do pretty much every one of you, so why mince over names?


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear _____

I have had a crush on you for over 1 year. I adore your....., You are amazing because.......

Etc etc :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

Santaclear

I crush on a few of the women here, not just one. This better work, Tarella!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2006)

Not to make myself sound even more pathetic than I have of late, I wish to GOD I had a real, substantial crush. It would be a great distraction, maybe help me over this little bit. 

Poo.


----------



## Tarella (Nov 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Dear _____
> 
> I have had a crush on you for over 1 year. I adore your....., You are amazing because.......
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> that makes the AFG want to stop perusing the paysite board lookin' at all the hot ladies for good.*
> 
> *Ok, not really, no man can do that. But he's close.



My ass. 

It's good, right?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 7, 2006)

I have several actually:wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> My ass.
> 
> It's good, right?



AHAHAHAHAHA.

You better not let on that you're ok with girly affection, because I'll stalk your postings with so many :wubu:, you won't know what to do with yourself.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> You better not let on that you're ok with girly affection, because I'll stalk your postings with so many :wubu:, you won't know what to do with yourself.



Oh I get girl crushes a lot... lol. I refer to myself as drunk-curious. I've kissed chicks 2 times in my life, both times I was loaded. 

I have a crush on Pink. She knows it.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 7, 2006)

i have a few teeny lil crushes. nothing i would break my current relationship for.

like one of my managers. hes so sweet and cute, but Im about 80% sure hes gay.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 7, 2006)

i have an awe-from-afar crush on ericthonius.

...wait that's not anonymous at all. 

eff.


----------



## Pinkbelly (Nov 7, 2006)

i have one or two strong attractions, but no real crushes yet


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> As far as girl crushes, I'd do pretty much every one of you, so why mince over names?


Because it's all about ME, ME, ME!!!!!! 

(I know I'm first on your list, anyway. :batting: )


----------



## supersoup (Nov 7, 2006)

dear _____, _____, _____, and _____.

i'd hit it.

sincerely,
me


(fill those in as you see fit...there's some nice lookin' tail all over this board!)


----------



## love dubh (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear _____ and ______,

You're both ridiculously handsome. You're both activists, which makes me cream myself. One has a passion for bikes, which I have too, and for activism and treasure hunting. The other is compassionate and activist and awesome. 

I.would.hit.that.all.night.

Sincerely,
me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 7, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Dear _____ and ______,
> 
> You're both ridiculously handsome. You're both activists, which makes me cream myself. One has a passion for bikes, which I have too, and for activism and treasure hunting. The other is compassionate and activist and awesome.
> 
> ...



I'm gonna feel really awkward and change my name if you don't mean me. Cause, ya know, that'd just be uncomfortable since my stupid name has activist in it.

And Ren Woman: I can't wink, wink, nudge, nudge hard enough right now.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm gonna feel really awkward and change my name if you don't mean me. Cause, ya know, that'd just be uncomfortable since my stupid name has activist in it.
> 
> And Ren Woman: I can't wink, wink, nudge, nudge hard enough right now.




I glorify and lust over you enough. Let others have the spotlight. JEEEEEZ.

YOU ARE INCORRIGIBLE! 

j/k <3


----------



## Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh I get girl crushes a lot... lol. I refer to myself as drunk-curious. I've kissed chicks 2 times in my life, both times I was loaded.
> 
> I have a crush on Pink. She knows it.



omg I just saw this and :wubu: it! 
You without fail make me smile AM and the crushing is very mutual.
So what's your poison?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 8, 2006)

It's not a crush, but Tarella's post did remind me of a "blast from the past" encounter I had years ago.

It was a few years after college, and I was helping out at the convenience store my best friend owned. I was in the big walk-in cooler, putting away a shipment that had been delivered, when one of the employees came in the cooler and said that there was a woman out front who wanted to talk to me. Since at that point I was kind of boxed in by the delivery, I told him to send her back. A few minutes later, this absolutely stunning young woman walked in (yes she was a BBW)... decked out like she'd just walked out of a fashion shoot. My jaw must have been hanging down, because she started to laugh....I just stood there looking dumbfounded, because I had no clue who she was. She called me by name and asked if I remembered her...to which I sheepishly replied that I did not. 

This stunning fashion plate woman had been my high school chemistry class lab partner. When I'd last known her, she was the consummate hippie/party girl...wild hair, grungy bell bottom jeans, wildly colored and frayed tops...and a notorious slacker. Back in the old chemistry class days, I had to really be on her constantly to do the lab work...or even show up for the class.

After getting another good laugh at my astonishment, she said that she had tracked me down to thank me. As it turned out, not long after we graduated, she got her act together and went to nursing school. What she wanted to thank me for was my constantly being on her about the chemistry class...that without it what she'd picked up there she would have never squeaked through nursing school chemistry...and never gotten the job she had gotten at a hospital...and never met the doctor that she was about to marry.

It just goes to show that you never know what kind of an impact you are going to have on someone else's life...even unintentionally. I'd been on her case because I didn't want to flunk the class because of her slacking.


----------



## Tad (Nov 8, 2006)

And yes, they shall remain anonymous :blush:


----------



## jamie (Nov 8, 2006)

Dearest DM -

I think you are the daddy mack of all the mackdaddies.

love,

ylc


----------



## Emma (Nov 8, 2006)

Tarella I thought you were only about 23? Have I mixed you up with someone else?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Nov 8, 2006)

Martin Gore and David Gahan will be thrilled!




I know you are the baby mac of all macbabies!

I love you,

DM


----------



## James (Nov 8, 2006)

_hypothetically_... i might do...

she knows who she is tho

so it isnt really anonymous...


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a BIG crush, but it isn't all that anonymous.

He's amazing.:blush:


----------



## Aliena (Nov 8, 2006)

Dear _______, 

I just wanted to tell you that when you gave me that hug the other day, I about melted on the floor. It makes me curious if you will melt in my mouth, or in my hands; such bedtime stories in my head wonder. In either case, thank you for being you. :wubu:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 8, 2006)

I can honestly say YES it does make your day to have someone come up & tell you they had a crush on you even many years after the event. Not long after i went back to work F/T i was serving a customer i thought looked familiar, although i couldn't think how or why. Then he smiled & said "You're THE MEL aren't you" I was even more perplexed by now. Then he went on to tell me he used to be the barman at my local pub from the early 80's (ie before i married/divorced & had kids) & had had a crush on me all those years but had never had the courage to ask me out. Unfortunately he was only back in this country for a short time & we didn't get the opportunity to catch up properly ... maybe next time he's back in the uk  

Not only was it nice to know that he had thought about me all these years, but also to know he had recognised me - thus showing me i hadn't changed as much as i thought i had LOL


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 8, 2006)

_Here goes....

Dear _______,

I have an incredible amount of admiration for you. You're bright, sensitive and downright HOT! I may be a bit older than you, and in something of an odd situation, but you can't blame a gal for dreaming.

Come and park your broomstick under my bed anytime.

I think that last bit is a dead giveaway. And he will never want to speak to me again!_


----------



## ripley (Nov 8, 2006)

Dear ________, _________, _________, ________, _________, and ________

You are the only one for me. Everytime you answer me in a thread, PM me, or rep me I feel funny in my pants. I love you! Call me every five minutes.

Sincerely,

ripley


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 8, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> I think that last bit is a dead giveaway. And he will never want to speak to me again!



Aww, thanks MG. I think you are way cool too! Nice to see you back posting again as well.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Nov 8, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Aww, thanks MG. I think you are way cool too! Nice to see you back posting again as well.



_
It's good to be back, dearest Jack! I have my days when there just isn't enough energy even make it to the PC. But when I can...look out!

And I did mean what I said too. And here is a little something for you..._


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Nov 8, 2006)

On the "found out I was crushed on" front, I was chatting with a coworker from about 8 years ago. A whole group of us keep in regular touch. After 8 years, he felt he could finally tell me that one of the people who doesn't attend our nosh sessions, and we have no idea what became of him... had a debilitating crush on me.

This was news, but not really pleasant. It did explain a lot. I found him really irritating because he always hung around when I needed to get work done, and asked inane questions. If I actually replied, he'd say"what?" I thought he was, er, socially challenged.

Apparently he hung on every word I said, and ran to the back to write it down on the "master list of things Q said to me." Then he pestered all the other guys, trying to analyze every interaction obsessively. When I had to go back there for any reason, he fell all over himself to block my path and offer to get what I needed. I guess he wasn't ready to show me the wall chart, LOL.

As for forum crushes:
________, ________, and _______________,

I've really appreciated your posts and/or our conversations. Finding smart, funny people who are willing to honestly communicate their vulnerabilities and speak with resonance has been truly crucial to my wellbeing lately. 

It has gone to restore my better nature during a time wherein I have been repeatedly disappointed in humanity.

Y'all rock. Thanks for bein' all awesome and such.

Q


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2006)

dear _______,

stop having a girlfriend. seriously this is ridiculous. 

sincerely, 

me.


----------



## Tina (Nov 9, 2006)

Crushes? Oh yes. Next year I am going to be married to a guy I crushed on from this board. And had I never admitted it in a moment of shy boldness (on the old Main Board), thinking it was 'safe' because he was taken (turned out he had just broken up with her not long before that), we might not be together, because he's even more shy than I am.  I still remember that first email from him, basically saying, "you really have a crush on me?" Yup. Shore do. And lots more, darling. :wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh, good. I no longer feel AS stupid about having them.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

First of all, go Tina for speakin up, you are my shero.

Secondly...I guess I do have a few crushes here. Of so abstract and ill-informed a nature as to really be called crushes. They're not that fun, though (too vague).

It does seem a horrible waste when they never see the light of day, yo--shades of unrequited fat girl love in college and who needs to feel that again. What this site needs is some serious matchmaking yentas! To blow past all the hemminnhawin.


----------



## Tina (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks, Liz.  You're in Chicago-a-go-go? Isn't the NAAFA convention being held there next year?


----------



## missaf (Nov 9, 2006)

I have delicious crushes on several Dimmers :wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 9, 2006)

At least three to whom I'd say "If I met you IRL, I'd totally want to kiss you."


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok who else keeps looking back at this thread to see if anyone is crushing on them? 

Come on, I know I have.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

I won't say that I have "crushes", that word doesn't describe how I feel about several people here, but I wouldn't be opposed to giving a hug to any that I might get to personally meet someday


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 9, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok who else keeps looking back at this thread to see if anyone is crushing on them?
> 
> Come on, I know I have.


But how would you know when people aren't naming names?


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 9, 2006)

cause I'm too anon. for anyone to crush on me.

I did tell one of mine that I "crushed" which was surprisinly un-scarey. You always wonder if they know.

But I love that others get forum crushes and I totally love this thread.


----------



## SummerG (Nov 9, 2006)

Dear ___, ____, ____, ____, ____ & _____, ok... _____ too & _____

i'm boy crazy and i think you are all hot and i want to squeeze you! 

sincerely,
me

ps... bring chocolate


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 9, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok who else keeps looking back at this thread to see if anyone is crushing on them?
> 
> Come on, I know I have.




Me. Like the great git I am.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep..._ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r, I have a big ole' schoolgirl crush on you. I love the way you make people laugh (especially me) and the fact that you never get embroiled in any of the drama around here. And..well...other things. :batting:

I also have a crush on a couple of other people, but they know who they are, T & D..right?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 9, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thanks, Liz.  You're in Chicago-a-go-go? Isn't the NAAFA convention being held there next year?



Is it really? I didna know! Innnnnnnterestin.


----------



## Mini (Nov 9, 2006)

Crushes? Sure, a few.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 9, 2006)

Does is count if there are people you just want to crush?

No?

Okay.


----------



## Mini (Nov 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Does is count if there are people you just want to crush?
> 
> No?
> 
> Okay.



It might if you mean sexual-like.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> It might if you mean sexual-like.



Yeah, that too. 

*pushes horns down*


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Nov 9, 2006)

liz (di-va) said:


> Is it really? I didna know! Innnnnnnterestin.



Yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## biggie (Nov 10, 2006)

Tina said:


> Crushes? Oh yes. Next year I am going to be married to a guy I crushed on from this board. And had I never admitted it in a moment of shy boldness (on the old Main Board), thinking it was 'safe' because he was taken (turned out he had just broken up with her not long before that), we might not be together, because he's even more shy than I am.  I still remember that first email from him, basically saying, "you really have a crush on me?" Yup. Shore do. And lots more, darling. :wubu:



Thank you Love. :smitten: 

It all seems surreal to me sometimes. The distance gives it the feel of a beautiful dream that vanishes the moment I hang up the phone or step on that plane back home. Can't wait for the dream to become reality and for us to finally settle in.

As far as crushes go, it sometimes is quite worth it to reveal them. To quote Eric Cartman: "Follow your dream...Beefcake! BEEFCAKE!!!!"

er...well...you got the general idea. :huh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 10, 2006)

Dear ___,

My sardonic little thing! You know you're my favorite and I love you! You'll always be the only one for me!

Also,

Dear ___,

You're definately back-up material. Please stand by in case of my loss of interest in ____.


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2006)

biggie said:


> As far as crushes go, it sometimes is quite worth it to reveal them. To quote Eric Cartman: "Follow your dream...Beefcake! BEEFCAKE!!!!"



Heh. I agree! And beefcake is right!  :eat2: (this smiley looks _so_ lasciviously wrong in this context, eh?) 

Zero minus less than six weeks until Contact...


----------



## tink977 (Nov 10, 2006)

I make it a point to always tell people how I feel about them. You just never know if they might feel the same way or if you will ever see them again. Life isn't a dress rehearsal, but after reading this thread...I thought about all the anonymouse crushes I had through the years that I never said anything about, so here goes....
Bret, Clint, Red, Shane, Travis, Joey, Donnie and Tim.....I secretly dreamed about you all.....and I sometimes still do!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 2, 2006)

dear ______

you rock. a lot. i enjoy the hell outta you. plus, wow are you cute.


manda


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 2, 2006)

Dear ____, 

Yeah, you. C'mere. 

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

AM

(And he's not a board guy, so he'll never even see it... whadda waste!)


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 2, 2006)

Because i suck so bad at keeping that sort of thing anything less than obvious.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 3, 2006)

There are a couple of men on here that I find quite attractive. And one that I feel a strong intellectual connection with - but is, alas, taken. And a couple that are completely gorgeous, and that need to hurry up and age just a bit so that I can snap them up and show them what a REAL woman is! 

So here goes:

Dear____,
I always enjoy conversations with you. You're truly the first man I've ever enjoyed discussing intellectual things and fat activism with. I don't even begrudge you the fact that you're taken, because someone like you deserves all the happiness in the world.

Dear _____, 
I really loved chatting with you the other night. I love that we have so much in common, and you are really and truly drop-dead hot. If I haven't totally scared ya off with my dorkiness, message me again sometime.

Dear ____, 
I'll probably regret not taking you up on your offer someday, when you're older and famous and just as gorgeous - and "manlier" cuz you're older. I still think you're a really great guy, and I'm glad you're around.

Dear ____,
You're a real sweetheart. I really believe you have a beautiful soul, and someday someone else will recognize that and give you the love you deserve. I truly wish that for you.

:wubu: to all of you.

Love,

Me.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 3, 2006)

Theres somebody who knows who she is who I have a major crush on because how well we click Meerkat girl
Ill make it to America soon! :wubu:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 3, 2006)

Dear ____________,

You are so hot. You are so EVERYTHING. I wish I could tell you but I can't.  God bless you.

Me.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 3, 2006)

There is one in Dimensions who if she found out, I'd just die, yet I've always wanted to meet her in person if only just to shake her hand and then walk on. As unfulfilling as that may be, my esteem for that person is such that just meeting her would be more than I could ask.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Dec 3, 2006)

biggie said:


> Thank you Love. :smitten:
> 
> It all seems surreal to me sometimes. The distance gives it the feel of a beautiful dream that vanishes the moment I hang up the phone or step on that plane back home. Can't wait for the dream to become reality and for us to finally settle in.
> 
> ...



I think that is so wonderful!


----------



## Tina (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank you, Paul.  He will be here for the holidays in about 2 and a half weeks!

I hope you get to meet the woman you referred to in your crush post one day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

There's this part of me that thinks an anonymous board would be so cool, but then the devil's advocate side of me says no... it'd be another Hyde Park. *shudder*

Actually, another board I frequent has an anonymous function that masks everyone, or it can be toggled so some can post anonymously and others can reveal who they are.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2006)

I *still* have crushes for people on other online communities dating back to the late 80s. And I've told some, but not all.

I have friendlies for most of y'all, deep respect for many, and wild, passionate fantasies for a few. ( Woah, am I on the wrong thread again? )

I love your day-to-day posts, and stories, and experiences, your disappointments, your successes, what's getting you down, what perked you up, your new clothes, your new house, that damn car, what you made for dinner, had for dessert, and that recipe that your grandmother gave you, the furnace that crapped out, the one that got away, your pets, your kids, your grand kids, the reason you put up the christmas tree anyway, colored easter eggs, made a dozen cinnamon rolls, took a picture of a sunset, helped your elderly neighbor shovel the walk, mow the lawn, how you learned to cook, how you learned to make your partner cook, the recipe for snickerdoodles, chow chow, and that cajun somethingorother with shrimp, your new shoes, an orphaned pet, a new use for those pictures of your ex, getting soused, a remedy for hangover, a cure for the common cold, how duct tape is the handyman secret weapon, your laughter, your tears, your regrets, and your fears.

And post pix pls thx.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> There's this part of me that thinks an anonymous board would be so cool


my main board (er, the one i spend most of my time on) decided to try out an auxillary, anonymous board for a little while. 
EPIC disaster. 
it was all just a lot of really pointless, vicious shittalking. that is, until the spambots found it and then it was just ads for herbal viagra.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a BIG crush on someone. But alas we are both taken -- so it must remain but a crush! *SIGH*:wubu:

Oh and there are several women on these boards that I have big crushes on.


----------



## Les Toil (Dec 4, 2006)

whoops. I had to delete this post because I thought it was a different thread.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 4, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> whoops. I had to delete this post because I thought it was a different thread.


And here I thought you were going to declare your anonymous crush on me.


----------



## CitizenKabuto (Dec 4, 2006)

rsoxrule said:


> Dear Tarella:
> 
> I have had a crush on you since I first saw your picture here.
> 
> ...



I remember I said something like this to a Hitchhiker once or was in the guy in the craiglist ad?


----------



## eightyseven (Dec 4, 2006)

This thread had been a blast to read... so much suspense, and I still can't tell if anyone's talking a me (for the most part) because, well, I guess I'm just not perceptive like that. Here goes mine...

Dear ______, (this one's semi-obvious I guess)

You rock. A lot. I enjoy the hell outta you. Plus, wow are you cute.

Ben

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear ______, 

I have a mad crush on you, even if you are older. It's still damn fun to think about, though, even if we haven't talked in a while. We keep missing each other I think. You're just... really really cool. That is all.

Ben

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear _________,

I'm not able to follow you on the highway, but you're still a doll... and cute... and sassy (I like that word).

Ben

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear (this applies for a few people) __________,

You're older than me, we've established this. But you're HOTTTTTTTTTT. I have a crush on you.

Ben


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 4, 2006)

Dear ______ , and ______ ,

I'm not into chicks, but if I was, I would totally do you both. At the same time even. 'Cause that would be hot.

-Barb


----------



## elle camino (Dec 4, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Dear elle, and elle,
> 
> I'm not into chicks, but if I was, I would totally do you both. At the same time even. 'Cause that would be hot.
> 
> -Barb


god that _would_ be hot.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

To several people:

Dear _____ :

You are something else, but just like me. I love talking to you :wubu: 

<3, Megan

Dear _____ : 

Mm, you are the cutest-most-adorable thing ever, and hopefully I get to talk to you more. 

<3, Megan

Dear _____ :

Don't go!! I will forever be yours. Scout's Honor.

<3, Megan


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 4, 2006)

Dear ______ , ______ , ______ , and ______ ,

Please find a time machine and make yourselves 10 years older immediately. I don't enjoy feeling like a cradle-robbing pervert for thinking you're smokin' hot.

-Barb


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 4, 2006)

So TOTALLY seconded, Barb! I have wanted to say that FOREVER.

Hee hee.

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Renaissance Woman again.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 4, 2006)

Dear _______________________, and ___________________________ ,

Since I've read this so many times above, I realize that this must be a relatively common issue...

You're hot, you're sweet, you're just so damn young. I wish you and guys like you would have been around when I was your age, but I'm thankful that the younger girls have you now.

That being said, part of me would still love to get together for coffee.. 
(Please just don't freak out when someone tell you you're sweet for hanging out with your mom.)

Jennifer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear ________________________ ,

Yeah, you know who you are. Enough said.

Jennifer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear __________________________ ,

We've never spoken, but I've been stalking you online for years  
I have a feeling we'll cross paths eventually... hopefully I'll be sober so I won't admit to this.

Jennifer

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> Crushes? Oh yes. Next year I am going to be married to a guy I crushed on from this board. And had I never admitted it in a moment of shy boldness (on the old Main Board), thinking it was 'safe' because he was taken (turned out he had just broken up with her not long before that), we might not be together, because he's even more shy than I am.  I still remember that first email from him, basically saying, "you really have a crush on me?" Yup. Shore do. And lots more, darling. :wubu:



Oh Tina, how romanticaly lovely.

_(sorry, Cutey, I hit Edit insted of Quote... *blush*)_


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 4, 2006)

:batting: I have lusty crushes on 3 young men. I choose not to be anonymous at this time. Why? Because I have a big mouth and can't keep secrets. In no particular order: 

Dear Mini, your wit and sarcasm make you intellectually stimulating and charming to me. Not to mention, you are so cute.

Dear Dart_Hart and MetalheadFA, I just think you're hot.

Ha! I can't believe I'm going to hit submit reply now. Wheeeeeee.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> :batting: I have lusty crushes on 3 young men. I choose not to be anonymous at this time. Why? Because I have a big mouth and can't keep secrets. In no particular order:
> 
> Dear Mini, your wit and sarcasm make you intellectually stimulating and charming to me. Not to mention, you are so cute.
> 
> ...



LOL...this is great of you, CC. I agree - crushes are much more fun when they're not so silent.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 4, 2006)

yes, i propose a non-anonymous crush thread. 
which, if someone makes it, i will post like crazy in as soon as i get home from doing stuff.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Oh Tina, how romanticaly lovely.



Thanks, Cutey.  And he'll be here in 2 1/2 weeks!!!


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 4, 2006)

Dear _______,

I wish you accepted private messages so I could tell you how hot I find you a bit more anonymously. I love your lips. I would love to cover them with my....um...yeah, you definately need to start accepting private messages. 

Dear __________,

I wish I lived closer to you. I would learn to like your favorite things just to be near you. And to expand my horizons. But mostly to be near you.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

i love this thread, i think it's adorable.
:wubu:


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 4, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yes, i propose a non-anonymous crush thread.
> which, if someone makes it, i will post like crazy in as soon as i get home from doing stuff.




SECONDED...me too. Just, no one take me too seriously...ever.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

elle camino said:


> yes, i propose a non-anonymous crush thread.
> which, if someone makes it, i will post like crazy in as soon as i get home from doing stuff.



Another option might be to guess other people's. 'Cause man, peoples, some of you are about as subtle as a bird dog on point.  


(Ahhh. Present company included, of course.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 4, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Dear _________,
> 
> I'm not able to follow you on the highway, but you're still a doll... and cute... and sassy (I like that word).
> 
> Ben


I wonder who you're talking about here 


and if it's really me..thanks


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 4, 2006)

To: __________,

Just one night. No questions, no expectations, no regrets.


Ms. J


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 4, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> To: __________,
> 
> Just one night. No questions, no expectations, no regrets.
> 
> ...



Wull Ok.... but no tickling this time! I get cramps.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been pondering this non-anonymous thing. So I propose the following: if you'll trust me, you can PM me your crushee names and what you want to say, and I'll post it for you, sans your name. If you want to be really mysterious, you could send me an e-mail from an anonymous remailer.

Maybe somebody else could volunteer to do this too, just so you have some options about who to divulge your secret to.

Come on! It'll be fun! :bounce:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I've been pondering this non-anonymous thing. So I propose the following: if you'll trust me, you can PM me your crushee names and what you want to say, and I'll post it for you, sans your name. If you want to be really mysterious, you could send me an e-mail from an anonymous remailer.
> 
> Maybe somebody else could volunteer to do this too, just so you have some options about who to divulge your secret to.
> 
> Come on! It'll be fun! :bounce:


i'll do it too!! pm me if you'd like!! great idea smart lady!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2006)

I have lots of crushes on some of the ladies round here....but there's one crush who won me over....it was a mutual thing...sorta like Tina's story....he was taken, I felt safe........7 years later, he's single and professing his love and Im his to be wife. Crazy how love works like that.


----------



## Tina (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, that's so cool! Funny how these things work, isn't it? Congrats to you both, andI hope you love your life in the UK.  You leave soon, don't you?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2006)

I would be a crush message receiver as well.... I'm good with the vault.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, that's so cool! Funny how these things work, isn't it? Congrats to you both, andI hope you love your life in the UK.  You leave soon, don't you?




YES! lol. He flies in Thursday night...and from them on out...we are totally coupled!! I should be arriving in the UK the 13th...whoot!

You know the whole time I was growing up, the wise women in my family always said a women who is happy usually falls in love with her best friend...or some such jazz,lol...and the older I get, the more friends I have who are in love with their best friend...i's soooo...happy!

As far as crushes go though...I haven't had a good crush for a while now. But some of the girls around here are sooo kissable! But I'm a good girl, lol...no touchy touchy.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 4, 2006)

Dear ______, 

You seem to have more love than one person should be allowed. I don't know who you are Mr or Ms _____, but you rock. I should take notes on obtaining the love of the masses like you have, oh beloved ______. Should I call you blank or underscore? I am unsure, but just know that if I had any piece of my heart to give to another, you would be first on my list,oh beloved blank space and or underscore.  

Ok, Im done being an arse,lol.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

This is so painful. It's like maaaaybe someone is talking about you, and maybe they're not. Why are we doing this to ourselves and each other?!?! Why?!?!?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 5, 2006)

Dear ActivistFatGirl,

You are my favorite mermaid!! :wubu: If I ever met you you're so cute, I'd bite you - me being a meat eater and all. :batting: 

Love,
Me


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> This is so painful. It's like maaaaybe someone is talking about you, and maybe they're not. Why are we doing this to ourselves and each other?!?! Why?!?!?




Cause torture can be fun!


Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Hey! Its my 500th post, and I'm talking about the pleasures of torture. How common of me.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 5, 2006)

Crushes. Who doesn't have them? There are a few cuties on this board, but at this time, I choose not to speak their names. LOL Besides, all except one live in far-off states.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 5, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> This is so painful. It's like maaaaybe someone is talking about you, and maybe they're not. Why are we doing this to ourselves and each other?!?! Why?!?!?



I just assume that everyone IS talking about me.

That and the medications make me happy


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 6, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> I just assume that everyone IS talking about me.
> 
> That and the medications make me happy


Now thats the attitude to have!! Pass over those meds!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 6, 2006)

BBWTexan said:


> I just assume that everyone IS talking about me.
> 
> That and the medications make me happy



LOL   

Hell, after the non-anonymous thread I now have to assume that NO ONE is talking about me.... EVER


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 6, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I have lots of crushes on some of the ladies round here....but there's one crush who won me over....it was a mutual thing...sorta like Tina's story....he was taken, I felt safe........7 years later, he's single and professing his love and Im his to be wife. Crazy how love works like that.




Awww sooo romantic, D, and .. less than a week til D-Day!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 7, 2006)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Awww sooo romantic, D, and .. less than a week til D-Day!!




I know!!!! Mike flies in tomorrow...I cant wait to wrap my arms around him!! I miss him so much when he's gone! Will be on UK soil on the 13th!!! YAY!!

We will come see you at some point. Might head up to Scotland for honeymoon...who knows yet tho.

PS-Yer one of my (innocent) girly crushes...but I bet you knew that


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2006)

I gotst a few!:huh:


----------



## chubscout (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> This is so painful. It's like maaaaybe someone is talking about you, and maybe they're not. Why are we doing this to ourselves and each other?!?! Why?!?!?



Boredom ??


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 7, 2006)

chubscout said:


> Boredom ??



Excitement. Sometimes the what-ifs are just as thrilling as they are potentially painful. Crushes are the stuff of some of the best fantasies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 7, 2006)

And then after the crushing... the *Oral Sex!*


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> And then after the crushing... the *Oral Sex!*



Is that the crushing or the oral sex pictured there?

(... is that a Nun?) :blink:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2006)

That photo looks like it belongs in a different thread.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 8, 2006)

What is WRONG with y'all? For shame. You need to brush up on your Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

HILARIOUS reference, Fuzzy.

If you two will watch that movie, you'll know what Fuzzy is talking about.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2006)

I fart in your general direction, British pigdogs!








I can't believe that there's anyone who _hasn't _seen this movie.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I can't believe that there's anyone who _hasn't _seen this movie.



I think so too. I'm old enough that I even saw it when it first came out in theaters, but I was nine years old and didn't understand much--I sure thought the coconuts and the rabbit were funny. I mention this because I am still a little amazed my parents thought it was good little kid fare! Was recently talkin to them about it. They also took us to things like the five-hour Bergman version of the _Magic Flute_...gawd.

okay, tangent over.


----------



## chubscout (Dec 8, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> Excitement. Sometimes the what-ifs are just as thrilling as they are potentially painful. Crushes are the stuff of some of the best fantasies.



OK, I'll play, but screw the anonymity. I think the OP is strikingly beautiful, has great voluptitude and has made some really intelligent and thoughtful posts. I would vote for her 'Damn Humans' post for the best of 2006 (maybe there should be a thread where people list their most memorable posts of the year). So I admire her from several aspects and you could definately classify it as a crush. :wubu:


----------



## chubscout (Dec 9, 2006)

chubscout said:


> OK, I'll play, but screw the anonymity. I think the OP is strikingly beautiful, has great voluptitude and has made some really intelligent and thoughtful posts. I would vote for her 'Damn Humans' post for the best of 2006 (maybe there should be a thread where people list their most memorable posts of the year). So I admire her from several aspects and you could definately classify it as a crush. :wubu:



Wow, I seem to have stopped this thread dead in its tracks  Too much honesty perhaps.

There is one other hottie around here who caught my eye recently, but she already knows who she is, so no need to discuss it here. :smitten:


----------



## CuteFatChick (Dec 9, 2006)

I have maybe one or two..I like people in general as a whole. Some I feel closer to than others. I tend to stay in the background alot, though. I have a girly crush too, but I am hetero, yo.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 9, 2006)

attention anyone who may be crushing on me...

I've had a shitty year..You would totally MAKE MY YEAR..if you would fess up to me in a pm.

Shameless..I know


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 9, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> attention anyone who may be crushing on me...
> 
> I've had a shitty year..You would totally MAKE MY YEAR..if you would fess up to me in a pm.
> 
> Shameless..I know



Nah! I thought you would sit on our lap, so we could tell it softly in your ear....


----------



## lyonheart535 (Dec 12, 2006)

i now know who i have a crush on..big beautiful me...any woman that can quote monty python and appreciate it, is someone i could get to know!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

lyonheart535 said:


> i now know who i have a crush on..big beautiful me...any woman that can quote monty python and appreciate it, is someone i could get to know!


Wrong thread...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 12, 2006)

lyonheart535 said:


> i now know who i have a crush on..big beautiful me...any woman that can quote monty python and appreciate it, is someone i could get to know!


Awwww, thanks! What a great way to start my day!  Cute baby in your profile pic, btw.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> And then after the crushing... the *Oral Sex!*



Oh.... that is by far one of my fave movies  " But father... I dont like her..."
"Don't like her? Whats wrong with her? Shes beautiful, rich, shes got HUGE.... tracks of land"


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 5, 2007)

Damn..I finally found this thread..lol

I'm crushing..and it's killing me.. KILLING ME I TELL YOu

I can't say..but it's sweet torture even though he has no clue..LOL


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay, okay, okay...I admit it. I have a couple crushes on here, not that I would publically announce their names for fear of hearing loud gasping noises.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 7, 2007)

I would...but five years after high school, I still lack the confidence to do that...or maybe I'm just not quite that mature yet.

I did have quite a few crushes in good ol' high school though.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 7, 2007)

i have a crush but i'm not telling lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 8, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i have a crush but i'm not telling lol


See, that means you are in fact _not_ joining in. Peer pressure, dammit, peer pressure. Pony up, already.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> i have a crush but i'm not telling lol



I know <raises hand> I know who it is! 

But more importantly, make sure SHE knows who she is.


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 8, 2007)

me thinks she does lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 14, 2007)

I now have a couple. That's kinda fun. Just tossing my coins into the fountain here, not that I think anybody particularly cares! But fun.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 14, 2007)

I think my crush power is diminishing.


----------



## Angel (Jan 27, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I have lots of crushes on some of the ladies round here....but there's one crush who won me over....it was a mutual thing...sorta like Tina's story....he was taken, I felt safe........7 years later, he's single and professing his love and Im his to be wife. Crazy how love works like that.



7 years, huh?


*continues waiting patiently*


Dear (guy I have a crush on), Please don't make me wait *7* years!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2007)

Dear busboy

I bet you're taken but I crash on you big time. Ask me a stupid question one morning, won't ya? Then we can sit together.



Dear shopboy,

I look for you up and down the aisles some days. I'm stalking you in the appliance section, look out!



Dear nerdboy

I will always be crushing on you. Regardless of what's happened. How could I not..that smile, those eyes. 

Love
*me*


----------



## nixonshine (May 29, 2007)

Dear Activist Fat Girl,

you are sooo cute. 

:smitten:


----------



## cuddlybbbw (May 29, 2007)

Dear cuteboy....

I know I don't stand a chance, so i'll just quietly stalk you like that lady from The Grudge.

ooooooo....oooooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Blackjack (May 29, 2007)

kennedyrain said:


> Dear Activist Fat Girl,
> 
> you are sooo cute.
> 
> :smitten:



I thought this was for anonymous crushes?

Absolutely seconded, though.


----------



## nixonshine (May 29, 2007)

I guess i have never been good at following directions....I just had to let it out!


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 29, 2007)

kennedyrain said:


> Dear Activist Fat Girl,
> 
> you are sooo cute.
> 
> :smitten:





Blackjack said:


> I thought this was for anonymous crushes?
> 
> Absolutely seconded, though.



Thanks kennedyrain and Blackjack. I'll try not to let this go to my head.


----------



## BeaBea (May 29, 2007)

Not exactly a crush but...

Dear Ex Boyfriend,

It never worked between us because I refused to be kept a secret. Even now you persist in hiding your FA tendancies and dating thin girls. I have absolutely NO respect for you because of your utter lack of integrity - but damn, I still fancy your body! 

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 29, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Not exactly a crush but...
> 
> Dear Ex Boyfriend,
> 
> ...



UGH what an ass. Id be SO tempted to turn up at some social event he was at with friends, walk up and say hi, and introduce myself to them all as his ex  And good on you for dumping him!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 29, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Dear busboy
> 
> I bet you're taken but I crash on you big time. Ask me a stupid question one morning, won't ya? Then we can sit together.




I bet you're taken but I *crush *on you big time. Ask me a stupid question one morning, won't ya? Then we can sit together.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2007)

Crushes just get me in trouble. And breathless.


----------



## BeaBea (May 30, 2007)

Ok, now I got the last one off my chest I'm ready to post properly about my secret crush...

I think you are just gorgeous... I stalk you across the Dims boards and read all your posts and, dammit, you're funny and well informed as well as cute. Its a fatal combination but luckily (for you!) we have a complete ocean between us.

Tracey xx


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 30, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Ok, now I got the last one off my chest I'm ready to post properly about my secret crush...
> 
> I think you are just gorgeous... I stalk you across the Dims boards and read all your posts and, dammit, you're funny and well informed as well as cute. Its a fatal combination but luckily (for you!) we have a complete ocean between us.
> 
> Tracey xx



The Ocean is like a condom....only 99% rate of stopping things from happening, lol.

There's that 1% chance...and it can and does happen.

I miss crushes....I haven't had a full on, all out crush that made my blood rush to my head in years......like..YEARS. I miss having crushes...though they tend to make me a tad psycho and stalkerish, lol...owell.

The last crush I can remember is a Mormon boy when I was 18. Isn't it sad not to have a crush for 10 years???


----------



## BeaBea (May 30, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> The Ocean is like a condom....only 99% rate of stopping things from happening, lol.
> There's that 1% chance...and it can and does happen.



 Thank you babe, I know that things worked out that way for you so thank you to giving hope to all of us stranded on the wrong side of the ocean!

Tracey xx


----------



## JoyJoy (May 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Yep..._ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ r, I have a big ole' schoolgirl crush on you. I love the way you make people laugh (especially me) and the fact that you never get embroiled in any of the drama around here. And..well...other things. :batting:





Santaclear said:


> Dear _____
> 
> I have had a crush on you for over 1 year. I adore your....., You are amazing because.......
> 
> ...



I'd like to think it worked...do we owe Tarella a fee??


----------



## alienlanes (May 30, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I'd like to think it worked...do we owe Tarella a fee??



Aww, that's the sweetest pair of quotations ever.

Congratulations to both of you !


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 30, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I thought this was for anonymous crushes?
> 
> Absolutely seconded, though.



From almost the beginning of this thread people have given so many clues to each other that it hasn't been anonymous, its just been nameless lol.


----------



## Koldun (May 30, 2007)

Secret Crushes? Now that is dangerous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2007)

Is it okay if I come in and whine again about no one crushing on me?  :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 30, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> The Ocean is like a condom....only 99% rate of stopping things from happening, lol.
> 
> There's that 1% chance...and it can and does happen.



omg this was so fricken funny! I tried to rep you but, alas, it tells me it's too soon.


----------



## love dubh (May 30, 2007)

I went on about him in the Clubhouse, but let me reiterate.

Dear Red Bank,

I like you. Not so much as I did before, because I can't see any reciprocation, but I dig. Dig me back! Plz?

Sincerely,
North Jersey.


----------



## Koldun (May 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is it okay if I come in and whine again about no one crushing on me?  :doh:



I'll crush on you.  But only if I can call you "Absinth"


----------



## RedVelvet (May 30, 2007)

Yeah...........me too, Fairy.

I'm trying not to feel all wounded. As if my real life wasnt complicated enough.


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2007)

I have three crushes on here~ :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## out.of.habit (May 30, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> I have three crushes on here~ :wubu: :smitten:



Gooooo oooonnnnn....


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 30, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> From almost the beginning of this thread people have given so many clues to each other that it hasn't been anonymous, its just been nameless lol.



I must be missing yards of stuff, then! Seriously. That Joy post, though...hella sweet . (THAT one I got.) YAY!!


----------



## kerrypop (May 30, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> The last crush I can remember is a Mormon boy when I was 18. Isn't it sad not to have a crush for 10 years???



LOL... wow, I don't get THOSE kind of crushes anymore either. I do get butterflies and all *sigh*-ey though sometimes when Stanner cuddles me on the couch. 

but the teenage angsty extreme gigglefit crushes? I think that it's okay that those are gone.


----------



## Mathias (May 31, 2007)

Well... I'm not exactly sure where to start


----------



## Koldun (Jun 1, 2007)

Lately, I'm developing a crush on a blond...and a woman with green eyes...


----------



## supersoup (Jun 1, 2007)

i can't remember what i have and haven't said and i'm too lazy to go back and read. so instead, i give you this...

:wubu:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 2, 2007)

Crush number 1 is already married

Crush number 2 had a birthday about three or so weeks ago (I think)

Crush number 3 is the nicest moderator ever

:wubu: :wubu: :blush: :smitten:


----------



## gypsy (Jun 5, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is it okay if I come in and whine again about no one crushing on me?  :doh:




Yes, it is. Cuz.... me too.  *sits in the corner with Caroline*


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 5, 2007)

Me three........scooch over, ladies.




Also.......I'm just so fucking beautiful I have a crush on ME...

And, I painted my avatar....cuz I rule and am alarmingly talented.

Also...I smell good.

Thank you.


----------



## dragorat (Jun 5, 2007)

*1st off I don't see myself in any of the things mentioned.2ndly I probably have a crush in 1 way or another on every lady I know on Dim.3rdly I'd like to tell a little story about 1 I found out about recently from RL.Talking to a lady customer at work,she asked for my email.I gave it to her & my yahoo.I've known this lady since she was about 16 when we bowled together.the 1st night we talked online she told me she had a crush on me back then but never said anything because she was told because of our age diff. it wouldn't work.Funny thing is the guy who she was seeing at the time is 2 yrs. younger than me.Anyway it made me feel nice inside knowing her feelings then & in a way I guess they still exist...*


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 5, 2007)

Dear Crush,

Watching you eat a peanut butter sandwich in this morning's team meeting was the highlight of my sexual week. Listening to you talk about high-level Java architecture makes me weak. Please please take off your clothes right now so that we can do it.

PS: Contrary to what the receptionist might think, the fact that you have a girlfriend doesn't bother me in the least. You are that hot.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 5, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Lately, I'm developing a crush on a blond...and a woman with green eyes...



Wow... so am I! Coincedence (sp) mabye?


----------



## Candide (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a crush on a bunch of ladies here. I'll name a few. Gypsy, LisaInNC, Green Eyed Fairy. That is all for now. 

:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

Candide said:


> I have a crush on a bunch of ladies here. I'll name a few. Gypsy, LisaInNC, *Green Eyed Fairy*. That is all for now.
> 
> :wubu:



Wow, what a surprise! Thanks for making my day, sweetie :kiss2: :wubu: :batting: 

*smiles and curtsies*


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

That musta been some kinda peanut butter. Would you have smeared it all over him just to lick it off? 



Waxwing said:


> Dear Crush,
> 
> Watching you eat a peanut butter sandwich in this morning's team meeting was the highlight of my sexual week. Listening to you talk about high-level Java architecture makes me weak. Please please take off your clothes right now so that we can do it.
> 
> PS: Contrary to what the receptionist might think, the fact that you have a girlfriend doesn't bother me in the least. You are that hot.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i can't remember what i have and haven't said and i'm too lazy to go back and read. so instead, i give you this...
> 
> :wubu:



and again!!

:wubu:


----------



## Aurora1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dear________,

I have a crush on you but I’ll never let it show. 
I think your perfect but I’ll never let you know. 
I don’t expect that we will be together today, tomorrow or ever. 
I’ve already pictured us together and broken up in my mind because I’m sure that’s what would end up happening over time. 
I will always want what I can’t have and those who want me I can’t stand. 
It’s a shame that I would never give you a chance because I swear that we would have some awesome sex together if I let you get in my pants. 

DAMN…why do I do this to myself! 

You know what?????

*Crushes aren’t good for your health!!! *


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 7, 2007)

What was the other anonymous thread where we posted people we liked on Dims? I know that I posted several things I want to go back and read. Does anyone know what I mean?


----------



## supersoup (Aug 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> What was the other anonymous thread where we posted people we liked on Dims? I know that I posted several things I want to go back and read. Does anyone know what I mean?



http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21576&highlight=sexiest+fellow+posters

yes?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 7, 2007)

supersoup said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21576&highlight=sexiest+fellow+posters
> 
> yes?



YAY! woot.


----------



## This1Yankee (Aug 7, 2007)

Hmm...anonymous crush announcement, huh?!

I think he's the bestest thing since sliced bread. And he doesn't even know it.  

And you...you get under my skin in a way that isn't unpleasant, but isn't exactly comfortable either. Hm.


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh! I have a crush on ________ !

Psh... you didn't think I would tell, did you? Hehe


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 7, 2007)

His eyes are really beautiful. Got to see them really close up not too long ago..wow...pretty.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2007)

I demand that at least one man here have a crush on me   



oh..more flies with honey?...do I want flies?..I want fries..I am famished..fries and an orange crush....mmmmmm


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 7, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I demand that at least one man here have a crush on me
> 
> 
> 
> oh..more flies with honey?...do I want flies?..I want fries..I am famished..fries and an orange crush....mmmmmm




I hear you girl...I didnt get none here either. And I am so rad.

Much like yourself.

Radness.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, I have a crush on someone here. Looking for more....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 7, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I demand that at least one man here have a crush on me
> 
> 
> 
> oh..more flies with honey?...do I want flies?..I want fries..I am famished..fries and an orange crush....mmmmmm



I like strong women, with pretty faces, photogenic ways, intelligence, opinions, and no necks. Is that you?  


*Watches Mossy pull out the whip*


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 8, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> His eyes are really beautiful. Got to see them really close up not too long ago..wow...pretty.





mossystate said:


> I demand that at least one man here have a crush on me
> 
> 
> 
> oh..more flies with honey?...do I want flies?..I want fries..I am famished..fries and an orange crush....mmmmmm



Will somebody please give these ladies a good passionate rogering, verbal or otherwise...

:wubu: 

fa_man_roger


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 8, 2007)

Hrmm... I find I put a lot of stock in facial features... much more than the rest of the body. Aside from that, bottom heavyness is hotter than top heavy. Usually. I also value intellect and a number of other non-physical things.

I feel there are two aspects to attraction, mental and physical. If one is unsatisfied, I can't even have a crush. Attraction, but no crush.

The overarching problem for me, in terms of Dims crushes, is that I think most of mine are FFAs, and I am not a BHM by any respects, and have no plans to be ever either.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 8, 2007)

I crush. I crusho, crusare, crushavi, crushatum. Yum.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 8, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> I crush. I crusho, crusare, crushavi, crushatum. Yum.



declining verbs gets me hot.

I NOW HAVE A CRUSH ON LIZ.

:wubu:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I demand that at least one man here have a crush on me



Fine, I'll crush on you tonight. Yeah, I know, the very idea makes your skin kinda crawl and as well it should. Oh and don't worry the nausea will pass.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 8, 2007)

supersoup said:


> declining verbs gets me hot.
> I NOW HAVE A CRUSH ON LIZ.
> :wubu:



Wubu!!

Wubuo, wubuere, wubui, wubutum....


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Will somebody please give these ladies a good passionate rogering, verbal or otherwise...
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> fa_man_roger




* hears...crickets *


oh..and I vote for the otherwise..information for any potential crushes...


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fine, I'll crush on you tonight. Yeah, I know, the very idea makes your skin kinda crawl and as well it should. Oh and don't worry the nausea will pass.



Hmmmm, a challenge.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > Will somebody please give these ladies a good passionate rogering, verbal or otherwise...
> ...



Speaking of crickets... a good rogering in the forest is quite romantic! Just watch out for those prickly pine needles...

As for crushes... being a FA who likes fat women I'm usually on the receiving end of crushing. A real FA just has to know how to work with momentum and maintain upper body stregnth and stamina.

crushed_man_stan (and lovin' it...)


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 8, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Speaking of crickets... a good rogering in the forest is quite romantic! Just watch out for those prickly pine needles...
> 
> As for crushes... being a FA who likes fat women I'm usually on the receiving end of crushing. A real FA just has to know how to work with momentum and maintain upper body stregnth and stamina.
> 
> crushed_man_stan (and lovin' it...)




I'm no fun for you then, (well..besides the whole..you are married thing..)....

I don't like to be on top...ahem...

also?...your slang?....filthy.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 8, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is it okay if I come in and whine again about no one crushing on me?  :doh:



At least your crushable, last time I asked a girl if she had a crush on me, she asked me what kneecap I wanted cracked.


----------



## Jes (Aug 8, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Fine, I'll crush on you tonight. Yeah, I know, the very idea makes your skin kinda crawl and as well it should. Oh and don't worry the nausea will pass.



Honestly? This gets real, real boring, Jack. For those of us who have said things like this said to our faces (and perhaps you have, I don't know), this is surprisingly uncomfortable. You're like the skinny cheerleader who said, within distance of the fat girl: Ooh, look at my thighs. I'm SOO fat. 
I never corrected them (which is what many were after, I think). ha.

and i'm not correcting you, either. b/c i don't feel like bothering. but you're cluttering up the airwaves with it.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 8, 2007)

Jes said:


> Honestly? This gets real, real boring, Jack. For those of us who have said things like this said to our faces (and perhaps you have, I don't know), this is surprisingly uncomfortable. You're like the skinny cheerleader who said, within distance of the fat girl: Ooh, look at my thighs. I'm SOO fat.
> I never corrected them (which is what many were after, I think). ha.
> 
> and i'm not correcting you, either. b/c i don't feel like bothering. but you're cluttering up the airwaves with it.



Can't disagree....handsome, smart, charming men kidding about how revolting they are does kinda chafe....sorry, sweets.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep...cant really say i have a crush on anyone...

and pretty damn positive no one has one on me


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2007)

I have my nose pressed up against the windows of a few houses...please don't call the cops...it is just a lil crush...


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I have my nose pressed up against the windows of a few houses...please don't call the cops...it is just a lil crush...



If I give you some Windex, can you at least wipe off your face prints?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> If I give you some Windex, can you at least wipe off your face prints?




damned summer colds...sorry


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> and i'm not correcting you, either. b/c i don't feel like bothering. but you're cluttering up the airwaves with it.



My self depreciating humor is one of my few joys in life. Accept it. You'll be much happier.  



RedVelvet said:


> Can't disagree....handsome, smart, charming men kidding about how revolting they are does kinda chafe....sorry, sweets.



It's nice of you to say that, so I will let you in my own private in joke in and glimpse of my twisted reasoning. A long, long time ago in a galaxy not too far away on the interwebs I grew tired of the barrage of comments from men bragging about how good looking they are, how many chicks, dudes, whatever the hell else they banged, how well endowed they are, blah, blah, blah every little chance they got. 

"Yes, yes, I'm sure your penis is enormous. But this really has nothing to do with the topic of Super Metroid." 

Anyhoo, I find it amusing to do the opposite. Now, I didn't say it was amusing. I said *I* find it amusing. As an added bonus, through the years of my existence I have honestly creeped out (for whatever reason and I can't imagine why) my fair share of people. So it amuses me on many levels. 

And now you know and knowing is half the battle! Or so the GI JOE cartoons told me.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 9, 2007)

Wasn't that Captain Planet?

Anywho, I do the whole freaking people out thing too. Tonight I succesfully demolished any hope of a good impression on the new girl at work in the space of about 15 minutes. And yes, I'm actually quite happy about this, on a variety of levels.

1) I honestly don't care what random people think of me. I spent enough of my life being picked on and made fun of that I've finally come to the point where I can and will ignore negative opinions. In fact, I cultivate them. If you're not one of my friends, your opinion really doesn't mean that much anyway.

2) Wierding people out is fun. I'm a reactionary: I enjoy getting reactions from people, the more estranged the better. Apparently, sucking your own blood if you happen to get a cut is disturbing. Who knew?

3) At the moment, I'm on the 6th day of a sort of insomiac bender, in which I've been getting an average of 3-4 hours of sleep for every 24 hours of wakefullness. Some of my body's functionality is starting to get horrible out of whack, and I actually was experiencing random pains today. The top of my left thigh has been doing this thing for the past week where it randomly heats up for no apparent reason whatsoever.

4) No matter what mood I'm in, I thoroughly enjoy being an ass. I can, however, be a perfect gentleman, a rather nice guy, and, as testified by the few girls who've actually gotten to know me well enough, a genuine sweetheart.

*sighs* Sorry for the rant in the random forum. I'm exhausted. I'm going to bed now...


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a crush on a girl who thought I was gay, to be fair I thought she was a lesbian and we met at a gaybar though


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Wasn't that Captain Planet?



No, Captain Planet was "The power is yours!" _Shudder_, you made me remember Captain Planet. I had mercifully blocked that toon out of my head.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 9, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I'm no fun for you then, (well..besides the whole..you are married thing..)....
> 
> I don't like to be on top...ahem...


How about wrestling around in bed? Brief on top moments? Just askin'...



RedVelvet said:


> also?...your slang?....filthy.


I'm a foul mouth swine, what can I say...

fa_swine_stan


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 9, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> How about wrestling around in bed? Brief on top moments? Just askin'...
> 
> fa_swine_stan






I can answer in the affirmative here.....beyond that, I plead the 5th.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 9, 2007)

Its all fun and games until someone snaps a vertebrae.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> At least your crushable, last time I asked a girl if she had a crush on me, she asked me what kneecap I wanted cracked.



 
I won't crack your kneecap...




















I much prefer to give out spankings instead


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> . As an added bonus, through the years of my existence I have honestly creeped out (for whatever reason and I can't imagine why) my fair share of people. So it amuses me on many levels.
> 
> .



Did you have the same schtick, then? because I do find this creepy. in case you were still wondering what may have creeped people out.

and again. i'm not telling you you should change. i'm just registering my offense at it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

Jes said:


> Did you have the same schtick, then? because I do find this creepy. in case you were still wondering what may have creeped people out.



The schtick (you know I generally don't use the word schtick) was partly in response to creeping people out/being endlessly tormented by them. The other part being my previously mentioned dark amusement of internet narcissism. There's also a healthly dose of nerd pride mixed in.



> i'm not telling you you should change. i'm just registering my offense at it.



I offend a lot of people. We all have out little talents.  

Some people enjoy making fun of others. Which is fine. I also enjoy poking fun at myself. I feel if I can't make fun of my own quirks, it's hypocritical to make fun of others.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 9, 2007)

I know what you mean, Jack, I realized pretty quickly you and Mini are the people most like me on this forum.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, there's an incredible gal I'd noticed several times here, both from the quality of her posts and her avatar. Crush-a-mundo waitin' to happen. Prob was she looked WAY too young for me so I always automatically wrote it off as a time-warp, never to be pursued. Discovered only recently that she's much closer to my age than I'd ever have guessed, but now truly unavailable. Moral here for BBW? Yes, you may look younger than you are, but could that be keeping you from the considerations of a decent and honorable man if you don't disclose your age? Happened once for sure that I can attest.

For me, I've got no problem pursuing a babe older than me. Way younger just doesn't play though. 

Any other FA's been tripped up by a jailbait lookin' BBW? I mean looked away and later discovered she was fair play? Bet it happens more than anybody knows, lol.

Signed
Crappy Guesser 

PS Yeah, I know now. Shoulda just bit my tongue and asked. Dammit! Regrets? I've had a few. :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 23, 2007)

Okay, in case there is anyone out there thinking such about me:

I AM 28. NO, THAT IS NOT A TYPO! TWENTY-EIGHT.

THANK YOU.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm just kind of sad that I cant pass for jailbait anymore.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 23, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I'm just kind of sad that I cant pass for jailbait anymore.




I'm kind of sad when I catch myself eyeing the jailbait now.....:doh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 23, 2007)

RedVelvet said:


> I'm just kind of sad that I cant pass for jailbait anymore.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm kind of sad when I catch myself eyeing the jailbait now.....:doh:



Cheer up, ladies! When I find myself out and about at parks, fairs, the zoo, etc., I can't help but notice how many cute grannies there are.

The moral: hot is hot, at any age.


----------



## SwedishBBW (Aug 24, 2007)

I wish I had a secret crush in here :wubu: 
But no one likes me


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 24, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Cheer up, ladies! When I find myself out and about at parks, fairs, the zoo, etc., I can't help but notice how many cute grannies there are.
> 
> The moral: hot is hot, at any age.





Grannies?



DIE DIE DIE!


----------



## Tad (Aug 24, 2007)

SwedishBBW said:


> But no one likes me



That is SO not true!

But of course, the point of secret crushes is that you don't know if someone has one on you or not--so even if people have secret crushes on you, you don't know. So just assume that some of the people are talking about you 

-Ed


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 24, 2007)

everybody has an anonymous crush, the problem is that most of the crush having anonymous people are lurkers and are too scared to come forward into the light of day for whatever reason, never be afraid of not having affection, there is a universal law that dictates you always know at least one person who feels affectionatly for you


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm crushing/lusting hard on one VERY sexy, hot, delicious man.

He makes me feel sexy and beautiful.


:blush::blush:


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2008)

Dear ___________

I want to have no small amount of sex with you.

-BJ


----------



## Angel (Jul 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Dear ___________
> 
> I want to have no small amount of sex with you.
> 
> -BJ




Does that mean you want to have lots and lots and lots of sex with her?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2008)

Angel said:


> Does that mean you want to have lots and lots and lots of sex with her?



...and then some.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 12, 2008)

You need to go to the NON Anonymous thread and spill.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

I wish I had a crush on someone or someone had a crush on me... but sadly I have no stories to share


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 13, 2008)

I just assume everyone has a secret, totally hidden crush on me until they say otherwise.

I find this makes the day much more pleasant.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 13, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I just assume everyone has a secret, totally hidden crush on me until they say otherwise.



Some of us might have a secret, not-so-totally hidden crush.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 19, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I just assume everyone has a secret, totally hidden crush on me until they say otherwise.
> 
> I find this makes the day much more pleasant.



I have yet to see someone who does not have a secret or less-than-secret RV crush.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 19, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I have yet to see someone who does not have a secret or less-than-secret RV crush.


Hahaha. Quoted for total TRUTH.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 26, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I have yet to see someone who does not have a secret or less-than-secret RV crush.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahaha. Quoted for total TRUTH.




Now THATS what I pay
you guys for! Excellent work!


.....The lovahs should be rolling in any minute now....
....yes....any .....minute....


(waiting...)


yes siree!







(xoxo to both of you..)


----------



## runningman (Jul 26, 2008)

Dear _____, _____, _____, _____, and _____,

oh and _____,

Wow. There are just too many hot girls on this forum! 

Thank you for the repetetive strain injury in my right forearm.


----------



## bexy (Jul 26, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Yep...cant really say i have a crush on anyone...
> 
> and pretty damn positive no one has one on me



what, am I invisible now!?? You know I have a major crush on you, I stalk you lol!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 26, 2008)

runningman said:


> Wow. There are just too many hot girls on this forum!


THIS is why I can't post in crush threads.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 26, 2008)

Dear ________________,
I would very much like it if you'd f*** me til I pass out.
-Ginge


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

runningman said:


> Dear _____, _____, _____, _____, and _____,
> 
> oh and _____,
> 
> ...



You are quite welcome !!!! :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Jul 26, 2008)

ok here goes..

dear _____________ ____

you are the hottest girl on this forum. in fact you are probably the hottest girl on the interwebs. i am not ashamed to say i fancy you like crazy and would very much like to take you as my wife and do very bad things to you.

you are a beautiful girl inside and out and i am so glad your confidence is starting to grow. 

bexy x

disclaimer-i would like to add my cutie is very aware of my gay crush and thinks it cute lol!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 26, 2008)

Not really a ' crush '..but..one of the men I would like to deplete of mucho bodily fluids...well...if given the opportunity, I would like to give him a whirl..or 15.

I just get the feeling he would be fantastic in the sack.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh god....I could just get past the preliminaries with some of these guys to even start thinking about that.....

Does he have his own place to live at 40 years old?
Does he have some kind of employment.....I mean ANY job?
Does he have to drink a bottle of Jack Daniels every night or can he exist normally?
Does he have the intelligence to carry on a normal conversation?
Does he want to carry on a normal conversation or just ask me for more pics?

Finding a man is much harder than it should be ...... :blink: :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 26, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Dear ________________,
> I would very much like it if you'd f*** me til I pass out.
> -Ginge


 



*"I'll have what she's having"*


----------



## The Fez (Jul 26, 2008)

dear _______

you're made of hotness. 'nuff said

-- Fez


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh god....I could just get past the preliminaries with some of these guys to even start thinking about that.....
> 
> Does he have his own place to live at 40 years old?
> Does he have some kind of employment.....I mean ANY job?
> ...



Isn't it tho.... sometimes it feels like a 2nd job!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Isn't it tho.... sometimes it feels like a 2nd job!!




At this point, I am seriously considering doing some temp work.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 26, 2008)

Ladies.

Deeeeeeep breath. It's a 'crush' thread. Not a potential life-mate thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

Shush before I eat your evil cupcake, Surly


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 26, 2008)

OK now wait JUST a minute!!!!!!

13 pages of this thread....256 posts and NO ONE is crushin on MEEEEE????


COME ON NOW....you KNOW you want me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

You got cupcakes, Jersey?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have brownies.... but sorry no cupcakes today


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> OK now wait JUST a minute!!!!!!
> 
> 13 pages of this thread....256 posts and NO ONE is crushin on MEEEEE????
> 
> ...



You and I can hang together Chikie!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have brownies.... but sorry no cupcakes today




Oh that must mean you're crushing on Fascinita then....I'm the cake loving gal around these parts


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Shush before I eat your evil cupcake, Surly


 

Steady. Step away from the cupcake...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You got cupcakes, Jersey?



Cupcakes? I don't need no stinkin' cupcakes.....

But I do have Double Stuffs!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh I definitely have to crush on the double stuff...no wonder they call you Thik, Jersey


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

^^I knew you were my kinda gurl.....:wubu:


----------



## Suze (Jul 30, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> dear _______
> 
> you're made of hotness. 'nuff said
> 
> -- Fez



thanks, Fez!


----------



## The Fez (Jul 31, 2008)

she knows!


----------



## Suze (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, since I AM made of it, I always know that people are talking about me if "made of hotness" is mentioned. It's a common fact. 


edit: Christ, I have posted *lots* in a short period of time!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a few! I haven't for a long time. That's kinda fun. They're mellow and delicious, like marshmallows.

Dear crushees: I hope you can feel the long arm of my imagination tickling your...psyche occasionally. Just a little random twingle on your average Wed. afternoon or something.  Luv, the Crusha.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm crushing and lusting and needing him so bad.


It's making me crazy.
:eat2:


----------



## roddles (Oct 17, 2008)

My crush is Gypsy bombshell she is so HOT and she seems to have a good personality too. yesterday, she thanked me for a nice comment about her big belly that made me really happy.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 17, 2008)

roddles said:


> My crush is Gypsy bombshell she is so HOT and she seems to have a good personality too. yesterday, she thanked me for a nice comment about her big belly that made me really happy.



Damn, I got excited for a minute there. lol


----------



## SpecialK (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll crush on ya Dee! :wubu:


----------



## Hazel Eyes (Oct 17, 2008)

I hate that I'm too new on here to not have developed a crush on anyone yet. :doh: How disappointing, maybe I'll just have to pretend, or even go searching for a future/potential crush. :wubu:


----------



## steely (Oct 17, 2008)

I think I'm becoming a bit too crushing.Got to find some outside interests.:bounce:


----------



## kayrae (Oct 17, 2008)

Dear crush, 

Why are you younger than me?

Hearts and kisses, 
Kayrae


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2008)

I am crush-free!


(I think that means I win a prize, right?)


----------



## gypsy (Oct 18, 2008)

SpecialK said:


> I'll crush on ya Dee! :wubu:



YAY!!! I knew I could count on you Karen! :wubu:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 19, 2008)

I crush...anyone who lets me sit in their lap


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 19, 2008)

Hold on, anonymous crush? I dont get it!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I crush...anyone who lets me sit in their lap



Well you have just about guaranteed a stampede of half of the FA's at Dims wanting a crushin.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well you have just about guaranteed a stampede of half of the FA's at Dims wanting a crushin.


 
Nah-they are all talk, no action. Most of the FA's I have know only like TALKING about it. I remain as always a non-crushee, uncrushed, and uncrushable. :doh:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 22, 2008)

I have such a crush on Susannah! :wubu::smitten:


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Nah-they are all talk, no action. Most of the FA's I have know only like TALKING about it. I remain as always a non-crushee, uncrushed, and uncrushable. :doh:



I WILL CRUSH YOU!!!
Literally,I'm really big


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2008)

____,

You're the only person I actually _asked_, and this is because you're the only person who I truly wanted it from.

Kevin

P.S. And no, pervs, this isn't about sex.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 23, 2008)

steely said:


> I WILL CRUSH YOU!!!
> Literally,I'm really big


 
Dear Steely, although your offer(?) is a quite nice one, I prefer to be crushed on by men and to have crushes on men. 

thank you, Terri 

P.s. im quite sure that I am bigger than you are, but if it makes you happy to think that you are, please feel free to do so.


----------



## steely (Oct 23, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Dear Steely, although your offer(?) is a quite nice one, I prefer to be crushed on by men and to have crushes on men.
> 
> thank you, Terri
> 
> P.s. im quite sure that I am bigger than you are, but if it makes you happy to think that you are, please feel free to do so.



Evidently lame attempt at a jokeSorry


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 23, 2008)

Dear ________,

I wish you were here....I wish you were my best friend. I want you to be my world, and I really want to be yours. You're amazing.

L x


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Dear ____,

I just dont know what to say.
I know we've hardly spoken eachother, but from what we have said.
You look like a smart,beautifull,sensible girl with a great smile :happy:

If we only had met under other circumstances, and on a not so far distance..


Kind regards,
Noobie Tyrael


----------



## Minerva_08 (Jan 7, 2009)

Dear ______,

You have no idea what you do to me. Seeing you makes me so happy and somehow you have the ability to make my bad days seem not so horrid. 
When we talk, you drive me absolutely insane sometimes. It's clear we're opposites but I feel like we're good for each other. 
I love how grounded you are, and I'm pretty sure you enjoy my adventurous side. I look forward to talking to you again and laughing b/c you always make me smile & giggle. 
I love your eyes. You're young but you seem so sure of yourself, and of your abilities. You're so hardworking; I admire that. Knowing you has made me a better person. 
In my heart, I'm your's. You've told me that you're a "one woman kind of guy", and that you're interested in me. I can see us being together for a long time. You're the kind of guy I've been waiting for. 

(thinking back on my early romance with my now husband) :wubu:


----------



## kayrae (Jan 8, 2009)

dear ------------,

you're sexy naked.

k


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 8, 2009)

Dear _______

Wow... just wow. Looks, wit, getting my banter, that is awesome. Never really got a chance to talk with ya but just from what I have seen you come off as kind of awesome. If schedules worked out better I would totally be chatting you up but just never seems to coincide. So it goes though, hopefully they mash at some point.


----------



## tattooU (Jan 8, 2009)

Dear _______,

Despite my best efforts against it, i seem to be falling very hard for you. You inspire me with your effortless skills, and drive me to work harder. You never cease to entertain me simply by being you. You'll never know the power you have over me and how you make me feel. Unfortunately for me, you are very much attached. Because of this i will remain quiet on the subject, and continue life happily as your friend. 

It was so nice to see you yesterday.

Damn you.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 8, 2009)

awww


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 9, 2009)

You, yes you! May I? I am, anyhow.


----------



## fiore (Jan 9, 2009)

I had a similar though less sweet incident myself a couple of weeks ago.

We had a half day at work a few Fridays ago, and so a friend from work and I went to get a few drinks. About 2 1/2 hours later, I was pretty trashed, but I had to go pick up my mother's Christmas present. So I went straight from the bar to Best Buy. I don't drink often, especially not in the early afternoon on a weekday, but I had a good time. When I got to Best Buy, I got right on the "Pick Up from Online" line. I was a bit tipsy, I probably wasn't walking straight, I might have been slurring my words a bit, and I had to pee like a race horse. I got to the front of the line, and there, behind the counter, was I guy I had the biggest crush on about 4 years ago. I haven't seen this guy in FOUR YEARS and there I am, completely bombed at 3:30 in the afternoon. I couldn't even look him in the eyes! I just got my order and got the hell out of there. I don't know if he recognized me. I was so embarrassed! But once that wore off, it was pretty funny.


----------



## fiore (Jan 9, 2009)

sorry that was a reply to the very first post... haha


----------



## mimosa (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear brand-new crush

Wow...I will never again judge a book by its cover. I am so glad I gave you a chance. You are handsome, kind, and oh so respectfully. Thank you for that. 
You are so special. It was so easy to like you. I am glad we are friends. 



Mimi:bow::wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 22, 2009)

he knows...


----------



## kayrae (Jan 23, 2009)

Dear crush, 

I haven't talked to you in awhile. Call/text/IM/E-mail me?

Feeling neglected, 
Kayrae


----------



## Poncedeleon (Jan 23, 2009)

Bleh, my crush of a couple years recently got married.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you tell her that you liked her?


----------



## Weeze (Jan 23, 2009)

Dear Crush,
You're very mysterious sometimes. I guess that's just how you are. I can't say it isn't frustrating though. I'm not really sure if you're really interested or not. I guess only time will tell (Oh, cheesey). For now, I'm just happy talking to you.

-Krissy.


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 23, 2009)

For those who like to read I have a story for this threadThis person is not actually apart of this site (as far as I know) but it fits.


I met the woman of my dreams a long time ago. The thing is I never had the courage to tell her. Her name was Helen McDonald but she went by Abby. I met her in Junior High which was about 9 or 10 years ago. (Im only 22 so that is a long time for me). I fell in love with her from the moment I saw her. Had I fallen any harder I might have gone through the floor. I was a TA (Teachers Assistant) for my English teacher and that was the class in which I met her. I was a shy guy (still am) and kept to myself for the most part. I met her through this crazy kid that was friends with her. (WARNING: potential sappy crap from here on out) This girl was the most beautiful girl I had ever seen. Unfortunately there are not enough letters in the word gorgeous to adequately describe Abby. She had the most stunning red hair and freckles, eyes to get lost in, a smile that could soften anyone up, and the lips of an angel. She had a rocken body as well but a baby face to die for. Abby was the type that would rather hang with the crud guys then the prissy chicks. She could go the rounds with anyone when it came to kidding around but she had a way of making you feel like a million dollars even though making fun of you. 


Well the school year was coming to a close and we had become friends. When the year books were passed out I went to her first to have it signed and I when she handed it back I couldnt help but notice her number in it. When I saw that I practically had to force myself to breath. I had others sign as well but couldnt care less what they wrote. The first time I called her that summer I was beyond nervous. Im pretty sure that she is the reason why I developed a slight stuttering problem. We became good friends and hung out often. I introduced her to a few of the people that I considered friends at the time and she began to become a bigger part of my life than I could have ever wished for. 


One of my friends at the time liked her a lot as well. He however was more of a Casanova than I and had more experience in relationships. (I know we were only like 13 but whatever) Well this buddy of mine was Ryan Sharp. He was a good kid, a bit misguided, but I believe he had good intentions most of the time. Ryan was a good looking kid and was more in shape than I. I sometimes got the feeling that he was a few pins short of a strike, but who doesnt have their moments right? He couldnt wait to tell me how grateful he was that we were friends and had introduced her to him. I will never forget how painful it was to swallow the lump in my throat when he told me they were dating. I had to pretend that I was so excited for him. It was then that I realized I had let my hopes get too high. She would never see me for anything for than her friend. 

They only dated for a couple of weeks but it was the longest time of my life. It was hard to come to the reality that her only flaw was that she only dated douche bags. Just low grade losers. And I had to sit back and watch because I didnt have the balls to say anything. 

Well we only hung out for about six months give or take and ended up going our separate ways. We would talk every once and a while, when I would gather enough nerve to give her a call. There was a point in my life that I really struggled to find my place in this world. One night I found myself particularly troubled with the fact that I had not always been the most honorable of friends and called her. Im not sure how I remembered her number, it had been at least three or four years since I had last talked to her. I had asked if she had remembered me at all and she just laughed and said of course. I dont remember much of the conversation but the one thing I will never forget her saying is that she remembers me to be nothing more than a sweat guy and nothing less than a gentlemen. Crying, I asked if she was serious. She was able to bring me back around and lift me up again; a feeling long forgotten at that point. We talked for long time that night. The call ended and I sat there thinking about her and that summer we had together. 

I will never forget the night that Abby McDonald saved my life. I had the biggest crush on her from day one and there will always be a place in my heart for her. I used to think that never telling her how I felt was my biggest regret. Instead I choose to see it as the best thing that I could have done. I would have rather had those six months of incredible friendship several years ago then run the risk of her not being there for me later on. I will always have a crush on her. 

(sappy crap over)
sorry for the lengthiness


----------



## Poncedeleon (Jan 23, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Did you tell her that you liked her?



Well, we dated for a little while.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jan 23, 2009)

Poncedeleon said:


> Well, we dated for a little while.



And here I thought I was your crush  Lol, JK!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 23, 2009)

at least you got a crush


----------



## Suze (Feb 11, 2009)

daare crush, (why is it called "crush" btw?)

i like you a lot, but i'm afraid you'll think i'm creepyweird if i tell you...and i hate letting myself "out there". 
and no offence, but it doesn't make it easier that you're *bip* hard to read. 

ahem. so whatever i guess. :/


drunk greetings from me


----------



## The Fez (Feb 11, 2009)

dear ____

I hope you're at the university elections in a few weeks; talking to you at the lock-in at the pub was cool, though I wonder if you even remember who I am


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 12, 2009)

Dear ______, I wish I didn't work with you. It hurts to see you all the time, but I can't quit my job because I'm addicted to heat and stuff.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear _______
You confuse me. I find you hard to read. I want to believe you are sincere in what you say but I'm really not sure. I think I'm falling for you harder & faster than intended and this makes me nervous. Sometimes it seems like I'm fishing for compliments but I don't mean to sound that way, I'm just not as confident as you....I try, because I know you cant stand pathetic (and, lets face it, your confidence borders on arrogance!) but incase we ever do meet I don't want the insecure mess that I can be to come as a disappointment. You're so much cooler than I am, yet are one of the sweetest people I've ever talked to. Sometimes I feel like I know you inside out, other times I feel like I don't know you at all. It's quite the conundrum! You're fast becomming my favourite, but I think you only have favouriteS. You're such a smooth talker but you're a player and sometimes I wonder if I'm being fed lines. I'm happy just to talk to you but the more we talk the deeper I fall and the more confused i get....
x


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dear *******

Thank you for dumping me. Thank you for breaking my heart. Thank you for telling me for the last few months how much you really liked me, thank you for all those private things I told you, and now just dumping me, saying you're not that into me anyway. Thank you so much for making me feel like a patethic clown. Thank you for saying that there's this other guy you really have strong feelings for, and that you didn't really know how to tell me that.

I feel so bad because of this. Everything seemed to be going fine, a relationship was in the making. I told friends about it, I told people here about it. Now, it's nothing.

I feel sorry for myself for being such an idiot. I thought this time things were going to go fine... but no. As always, I ended up getting feelings for someone who didn't feel the same for me.

Why does this happen to me? Why am I always getting in these situations? I feel like such a loser, thanks to you.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 24, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Dear *******
> 
> Thank you for dumping me. Thank you for breaking my heart. Thank you for telling me for the last few months how much you really liked me, thank you for all those private things I told you, and now just dumping me, saying you're not that into me anyway. Thank you so much for making me feel like a patethic clown. Thank you for saying that there's this other guy you really have strong feelings for, and that you didn't really know how to tell me that.
> 
> ...



*hugs* From what I have seen of you on Dims, you're definitely not a loser. Life sucks sometimes, but it will get better.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 24, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> *hugs* From what I have seen of you on Dims, you're definitely not a loser. Life sucks sometimes, but it will get better.



Thank you for the hug. I know I'm not a loser, I just feel like one. I still like her, even though my best friend says I should not like her because of what she did...

Oh, I hate love At least right now.


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Dear *******
> 
> Thank you for dumping me. Thank you for breaking my heart. Thank you for telling me for the last few months how much you really liked me, thank you for all those private things I told you, and now just dumping me, saying you're not that into me anyway. Thank you so much for making me feel like a patethic clown. Thank you for saying that there's this other guy you really have strong feelings for, and that you didn't really know how to tell me that.
> 
> ...



Never think of yourself as a loser.It's going to sound cliche' as hell but you will find the the right one for you.You are too great of a guy and you're very cute as well.Sometimes it just takes some time to find them.I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## frankman (Mar 26, 2009)

Dear _____,

You're a lousy actor, but I still think you're cuteness. The fact that you know my girlfriend longer than I do, that you have a boyfriend and that you were probably not planning to ever run in to me again makes winking at you that much more fun.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2009)

cor! blimey. hallo, you.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, throw like three more on there. 

No way am I alone in this thread right now with spring springing!


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 23, 2009)

Dear Anonymous Crush,

When I see your posts, I wonder about what kind of person you are. I think you're very pretty, especially in glasses. We're separated by several states, but that doesn't stop me from wanting to take you to nice restaurants, give you foot rubs, and enjoy a nice conversation over a glass of Chianti or two. Have a nice day!


----------



## samestar (Apr 23, 2009)

this thread again? I had a couple crushes here on Dims. Got me in trouble with them when I let them know. I have a totally new crush who shall remain anonymous! It's safer that way!


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

Dear _____, ______, ______, and _____,

Seriously crushing. :smitten:

Chef


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

Well that was a serious letdown.


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

It certainly was anonymous.  Am I supposed to tell someone my anonymous crush and have them post it here so at least someone's name is mentioned?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

lol, no, I'm only teasing you!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 19, 2009)

he knows, that's all that matters


----------

